# CC vs GTI



## breich (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a DSG MKV GTI currently and am looking to get something else. I am considering a CC Lux or getting another GTI with DSG in Autobahn form. Have any of you gone from a GTI to a CC? If yes do you have any regrets in getting the CC over a GTI? How does the CC compare as far as driving goes? The rearward visibility seems like it would be lacking over a GTI was that are hard transition? I know ultimately I need to go test drive both and see what I prefer, but I wanted to see what other peoples experiences were like comparing the two. Thanks:beer:


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

I have gone from a package 2 MKV GTI to a CC and I'm very happy with the decision. The CC is the smoothest VW I have ever driven. I really enjoyed the GTI but I am happier with the CC. Visually I don't believe it would be a compromise going to a CC. Here is a pic I hope you agree.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

My friend has a 2011 GTI, basically, engine and transmission are the same spec. GTI's DSG has launch control programmed into it, and CC's doesn't. 

As far as ride quality, CC is definitely smoother and softer, more comfy. GTI has more road/exhaust noise. Both build quality is good. You can also say GTI is a bit more swift since it is few hundred pounds lighter than CC.

The choice is up to you. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Epence said:


> My friend has a 2011 GTI, basically, engine and transmission are the same spec. GTI's DSG has launch control programmed into it, and CC's doesn't.
> 
> As far as ride quality, CC is definitely smoother and softer, more comfy. GTI has more road/exhaust noise. Both build quality is good. You can also say GTI is a bit more swift since it is few hundred pounds lighter than CC.
> 
> The choice is up to you. :laugh::thumbup:


Well... given you're going from a DSG GTI to a DSG CC... no big deal. Personally, I'm on a DSG for the wife's sake, and I can't wait to get a little beater that's stickshift so I can drive properly again, so I'm totally regretting going from the GTI to the CC since my GTI was a proper stickshift. Last time I listen to DSG drivers that say it's just like driving manual. Maybe they only ever drove manual pickups... but anyway, I digress 

The differences are many though. The gear ratios on the CC are significantly longer than on the GTI. This makes the engine feel quite different actually. Perhaps I'm biased, but the single difference of this transmission makes many differences pronounced. The car thus feels slower, it is much quieter, and so it's difficult to know when to hit what gear. 

The suspension is considerably softer than the GTI as well. The difference is especially in the driving dynamics provided by the shock absorbers. I've had the car wallowing on the road in certain dips/bumps in the road I used to drive on regularly with my GTI and it just swallowed them up instead, the damping was far superior.

As for visibility, the blind spots on the CC are larger, but only because it is a much larger (and non-hatchback) vehicle, so it comes with the territory.

On the other hand, the leather seats in my CC are 100x more comfortable than the GTI's, and the interior is much, much quieter, and obviously much larger, it's a much bigger car. You'll otherwise find yourself in very familiar territory.

The look of the car is top notch too. Especially if you get the gold-coast kit, the front is money, and the whole car just flows beautifully. I get many, many more compliments with the CC than the GTI


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

looks good ,what kind of wheels are those


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

My co-worker had a 2010 Candy White GTI with DSG. A few months ago, he switched around to a 2012 CC R-Line with DSG (Black on Beige). He is very happy with it.

The things he told me was how, because the CC has a longer wheelbase and is roughly 300 pounds heavier, it irons out the bumps on the road much better. Yet despite being a heavier car, it doesn't ever _feel_ like there is a drop in the power-to-weight ratio.

They are both very sporty cars, thanks to an awesome engine. But from his experience and mine, we attest that the CC is a much more "mature" ride than the GTI.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not hating on GTI's, but they are for kids.


----------



## breich (Jul 8, 2003)

phantom2010 said:


> Not hating on GTI's, but they are for kids.


I am a 33 year old trying to figure out if I am still a kid or not lol!


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

I'm 31. Still contemplating the next car purchase being a gti... Kid car? So what! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> Not hating on GTI's, but they are for kids.


I'm kind of with you on this. Don't know if they exactly scream kids car, but they don't say sophisticated adult. I do like the GTI, I used to own one, but I think it would be hard to go back.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I just got a VR6 CC and I previously drove an 04 GLI. I tell you the ride difference is night and day. The CC is more comfortable than the GLI. Way less road noise and I have a different feel when you step on the gas...VR6:laugh: I kept my GLI as well to make it my DD but in the last 2 weeks I have not move it at all. Maybe this week I'll take her out.


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> looks good ,what kind of wheels are those


Q7 reps. Similar to Hartmann qs-10


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Jul 22, 2010)

Swopped my Audi TT mkII with 2.0tfsi 197bhp engine,(same as Golf Gti,although new Gti has 210 bhp) which was quite a quick machine, for a new CC with 2.0L 170bhp diesel engine and I have to admit that in normal driving I don't really notice any difference in performance although the 54 mpg is long journeys is very welcome.In the UK a Golf Gti is approx $1600 less than a CC GTD but you get leather,heated seats,Sat nav,parking sensors on the CC which would add about $6000 to the cost of the Golf which make the decision between a Golf and a CC a no brainer if you want all the nice bits on your car.I've had the CC for 6 months and I have to admit that $ for $ there's nothing to touch it in the UK,unless you want to spend an extra $12000 for a similarly specced BMW, Audi or Mercedes. I've previously owned a Audi TT mkII ,Audi TT mkI , Mercedes SLK & C class saloon, 2 BMW coupes a Golf VR6 and a VW Corrado and the CC is on a par as far as build quality is concerned,not quite as good as my mkII TT, and is probably more comfortable than any of them.


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm right in your backyard, brother. I traded my '08 MkV GTI (stage 1) last December. One thing that I can say without question is that I definitely miss the power of stage 1. I also miss the 'tossability' of the GTI as well as the convenience of a hatch. While the CC has a pretty big trunk, there's just something nice about having a hatch.

As someone else said, there's no comparison between the GTI (esp. the MkV) and the CC in terms of road manners and composure particularly at highway speeds. The CC is incredibly composed and MUCH more quiet than my MkV at high speeds.

In terms of looks, which of course, are subjective, I love both the GTI and the CC. It took a long time for the CC to grow on me but the more I saw it the more I liked it. Every time I walk up on my CC in a parking lot, I'm just like...'Damn, that is a sharp car.'

I do have to admit though that every time I see an MkV or MkVI GTI though I still look, and a part of me misses mine. 

I leased my CC from Dave Walter. Ask for Aaron and tell him Kyle recommended him. Great guy, and very easy to work with. PM for more details.

P.S. - Mine is in this thread if you want to see it...crappy Iphone pic.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5303307-Garage-or-Driveway-Pics/page2


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Htrswelcm said:


> I have gone from a package 2 MKV GTI to a CC and I'm very happy with the decision. The CC is the smoothest VW I have ever driven. I really enjoyed the GTI but I am happier with the CC. Visually I don't believe it would be a compromise going to a CC. Here is a pic I hope you agree.


That is freakin' BYOOTEEFUL!


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

CC had no launch control? Anyway to dig it out using VAG-COM?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

gordonyz said:


> CC had no launch control? Anyway to dig it out using VAG-COM?


I believe it's the software program, not vag-com.


----------



## breich (Jul 8, 2003)

kyle1 said:


> I'm right in your backyard, brother. I traded my '08 MkV GTI (stage 1) last December. One thing that I can say without question is that I definitely miss the power of stage 1. I also miss the 'tossability' of the GTI as well as the convenience of a hatch. While the CC has a pretty big trunk, there's just something nice about having a hatch.
> 
> As someone else said, there's no comparison between the GTI (esp. the MkV) and the CC in terms of road manners and composure particularly at highway speeds. The CC is incredibly composed and MUCH more quiet than my MkV at high speeds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Kyle. I too buy my cars from DWVW and I have made Aaron some money over the years myself lol! That is definitely where I will be buying and whom I will be buying from!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

You will be very happy with the TSI motor, Way better than the FSI motor you had in your mk5.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I went from a MKVI GTI to a CC, and wish that I kept the GTI. CC drives like ****.


----------



## doug20666 (Oct 8, 2007)

*09 GTI to 2012CC*

10 days ago I made the switch. I loved my GTI but just recently my wife had a baby. 2 doors didn't work for me and 4 door wasn't going to help much because there wasn't enough room. I picked up a manual and don't ever regret it. The thing that amazes me is how smooth the car is . I know they are different types of cars but the CC can be hustled around a little bit of course not like a GTI.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

its funny because i had an mk5 jetta which i pretty much loved other than the fact that it lacked options and performance. I went into the dealership and test drove a gti which is the car i wanted yrs ago when i was 17 and bought my jetta but couldnt afford it. I went and test drove it and i did not like it at all it sure looks nice from the outside but space comfort and perfomance for the price it wast worth it.. i always thought the CC was nice but never saw myself with one. Then i drove an A4 and ummm it was awesome but i always said to myself if i was going to get an Audi it was going to be eatiehr quattro or RS4 or S4.. then drove the CC for the hell of it and i loved it because it was in between both if offered me same options as an A4 and the sport and performance of the GTI other than the body roll and suspension.... so yeah thats my long as comparison why i went with a CC....


----------



## DudeDaniel (Feb 1, 2017)

*Which?*

Which vehicle drives the best, as far as handling ? Doesnt matter from GTI to CC. Im looking for next vehicle and ive driven a 08 Jetta and 08 EOS w/ stick. Thanks
I just want to enjoy the drive to the fullest


----------



## hbennick (Sep 28, 2016)

You're comparing apples to Albania - two very different cars. The GTI is a hot hatch, the CC is a Sport Sedan. It's like comparing a Mini and a BMW 340.

That being said, I have a CC and a Passat. I drove a GTI a few months ago. It was fun, but it was not made for long distance or for families. It was firmer and louder than the CC, which is firmer and louder than the Passat. The GTI just felt so Bro-tastic, while the CC is a car for an adult. The GTI slams Yaeger bombs, the CC understands fine wine.


----------



## ninethree2cc (Oct 12, 2015)

Last September I test drove a new GTI 6 speed. It was great, but I thought the suspension was to harsh for our crappy MN roads... Needing to set the suspension into comfort made me feel really old.

I found a 14 CPO CC sport 6 speed. It's perfect. The ride is very good- not too hard, but not too "floaty", it looks lovely and muscular (I think) , and I'm very happy with the performance.


----------



## ninethree2cc (Oct 12, 2015)

hbennick said:


> The GTI slams Yaeger bombs, the CC understands fine wine.



So true.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Find a CC with a 6 speed manual.....the DSG tuning is awful in the CC.....If you must have an auto, get a VR6 CC, that slushbox is less clunky....


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

CC'ed said:


> Find a CC with a 6 speed manual.....the DSG tuning is awful in the CC.....If you must have an auto, get a VR6 CC, that slushbox is less clunky....


Or just get a DSG tune.... Frankly that's how it should have come from VW...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

I had an mk6 gti that I sold when I got my M3.

However I swapped from my gti the ko4 + all the supporting mods, a gti steering wheel, thicker rear sway bar, plus added stiffer bilstein shocks and dsg software into my wife's CC. Also installed the r line body kit on the cc.

With these mods the CC is almost just as fun as the GTI was and looks just as sporty.

If my wife wasn't using it as a daily then I'd add coilovers to stiffen up the suspension... but the bilsteins + pilot super sports (wrapped around the 19 inch neuspeed wheels from my gti) provide more than enough grip.

One thing that bugs me is that the CC doesn't have the XDS virtual limited slip that the GTI had. So when stomping on the go pedal coming out of turns the car just looses grip up front and runs wide. My GTI had the xds set to a more aggressive setting and stomping on the go pedal would get the front end to point to the inside of turns and stay there. I plan to remedy this soon by getting an M factory LSD.

My GTI also had a stoptech trophy bbk... I should've installed it in the CC but I sold it. Since I have a stoptech trophy bbk in my M3 as well... the CC feels lacking in the brakes. I'll probably pick up a smaller stoptech bbk for the cc soon as well.


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

pandavw86 said:


> I had an mk6 gti that I sold when I got my M3.
> One thing that bugs me is that the CC doesn't have the XDS virtual limited slip that the GTI had. So when stomping on the go pedal coming out of turns the car just looses grip up front and runs wide. My GTI had the xds set to a more aggressive setting and stomping on the go pedal would get the front end to point to the inside of turns and stay there. I plan to remedy this soon by getting an M factory LSD.


I believe you can turn that one via VCDS. I did so on mine.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

tsunaria said:


> I believe you can turn that one via VCDS. I did so on mine.


I think it depends on what version/ year of the ecu you have. Via Vagcom my ECU doesn't give that as an option. I was told I'd need to upgrade the ECU or something. FOr that cost I'd rather pick up an M factory LSD... I think there are $599 right now. 

Also tried to get launch control to work with the Unitronic DSG software and that doesn't work either.


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

pandavw86 said:


> I think it depends on what version/ year of the ecu you have. Via Vagcom my ECU doesn't give that as an option. I was told I'd need to upgrade the ECU or something. FOr that cost I'd rather pick up an M factory LSD... I think there are $599 right now.
> 
> Also tried to get launch control to work with the Unitronic DSG software and that doesn't work either.


Oh, that sucks. I'm with you on that.


----------



## ninethree2cc (Oct 12, 2015)

My CC has the 6 speed manual and I love it very much. 

My mods:
Audi short(er) shifter- often called the European shifter.
ECS clutch bleeder block

It is fun and comfortable.


----------

